# Fish Box?



## BraisedorStewed (Dec 19, 2012)

I need some help finding the white tubs that we refer to as "fish boxes" or "fish tubs". I need to purchase some for the restaurant but am totally unable to find them online or at local supply places. If anyone has a link to somewhere that sells them or knows the technical name so I can find them it would be much appreciated.

Thanks
--Drew


----------



## jmforge (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah, if you Google "fish box" you are likely going to get results for a box or big cooler that goes on the back of your boat.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 20, 2012)

BraisedorStewed said:


> I need some help finding the white tubs that we refer to as "fish boxes" or "fish tubs". I need to purchase some for the restaurant but am totally unable to find them online or at local supply places. If anyone has a link to somewhere that sells them or knows the technical name so I can find them it would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> --Drew



talk to your fish guys, sometimes they will sell them to you. Here in NYC sometimes you can find them at the restaurant supply but, not always.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 20, 2012)

We call em fish tubs. We get them from our local fish purveyor.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 20, 2012)

here you go http://www.skipsmarine.net look under plastic and metal containers link. they will be the rectangle with lid.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 20, 2012)

They're perfect for storing stones as well.


----------



## barramonday (Dec 20, 2012)

In OZ you would go to a butchery supplies shop to find them.
Try searching for "butchers tubs" .


----------



## BraisedorStewed (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. Son, thanks for the link. Used to get them from my fish guy. My current purveyor brings stuff in white styrofoam coolers and has no clue what I am talking about when I ask them. 

--Drew


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 22, 2012)

I just keep them and wash them out and save the lids.


----------

